# Cappuccino & Latte Coffee



## blackice (Mar 13, 2016)

My wife loves Cappuccino & Latte coffee drinks and as I'm new to coffee roasting I wondered if anyone has a preference for a certain bean for those drinks, I know it's a matter of personal taste, but at least it would give me somewhere to start, I would be roasting to city, city+ any advice would be greatly appreciated. To do the roasting I'm using the Gene Café roaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you after a chocolate - sweet nutty base ? If so you can't go wrong with Brazilian as a starting point


----------



## blackice (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, that sounds a good one, that's one on the list, thanks for the tip.


----------

